# Dr. Farsalinos letter to NYC Council member regarding flavor ban



## Alex (9/10/14)

https://www.scribd.com/doc/24242775...antinides-From-Dr-Konstantinos-Farsalinos-M-D

Below is an email sent from Dr. Konstantinos Farsalinos, M.D. to Costa Constantinides regarding the proposed ban on the sale of flavored e-liquid in New York City.

read it here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (9/10/14)

What is that doc's address? I wanna buy him a nice expensive bottle of whiskey


----------



## hands (9/10/14)

i do find the flavor argument confusing at best, are they saying adults don't enjoy fruits and sweet flavors. i don't enjoy eating sweets and deserts but love vaping those flavors.


----------

